# Expired Employment Visa



## barbieshaw (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear Sir/Madam,

Please advice what i need to do, my employment visa is already expired for almost 5days and still my employer is not yet stamp on my passport. My medical test is finish, and also my emirates ID card is already typed. 

There is some problem im our company that my previous employer sell my company and now my new employer is telling he need to change the sponsor of our company. The company name is same as what indicate in my employment visa but the sponsor and the owner now is change.

Kindly advise what i need to do as this one is a serious matter.

Thanks ahead and God Bless us all.


----------



## The.Unwritten (Apr 13, 2013)

relax, usually you have one month after expiry date, but if you already have done your medical test & emirates ID application, it will take around 10-15 working days to get your visa on passport. you can follow up with the PRO next week for updates regarding the status of your renewed/new visa.


----------

